# 7D Mark-II: Could video capabilities be unlocked through firmware updgrades



## StudentOfLight (Dec 4, 2014)

The 7D-II video capabilities are getting bashed at the moment and rightly so when one considers what is available in other recent camera releases. I have to wonder though, surely the technology in the camera is capable of so much more. Considering that the 1D-C can shoot 4K with dual-DiG!C-5 would it not be reasonable to assume that the 7D Mark-II would be able to shoot 4K with dual-DiG!C-6?

Anyway, my speculation is that 4K video in the 7D-II could be unlocked in a firmware upgrade scheduled for after the release of more 4K-capable high end bodies? Perhaps Canon is still ironing out 4K video codec issues or perhaps it's that they simply are trying to maintain tiered product differentiation (aka crippling). Either way, my gut tells me that we will see a significant video functionality improvements with future firmware upgrades.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2014)

Dream away


----------



## -Gamer- (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think they will, seeing as how Canon is marketing the 7D Mark ll as a primarily photography still camera (sports/wildlife) over a video camera. I'd expect any firmware updates to lean more towards taking still photos and or any bug fixes. 

I've used the video recording function twice, I'm no video expert by any means I just switch on the video and press start, no other adjustments  and the brief video's I've taken looked nice to me but video isn't really my thing so my experience isn't something to go by, but I think most people would be happy with the results the 7D Mark ll produce's. 

If video is your main thing then there certainly are other camera's that will fullfill your video needs. I certainly don't think video or still image quality on the 7D Mark ll is any where near as bad as some people make it out to be, usually from people who don't even own the camera let alone a Canon camera. :


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dream away



I certainly wouldn't buy one on the hope or assumption that this will happen. But I wouldn't put it past Canon if they feel sufficient market pressure.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, it could happen..... but it is very unlikely. Buy a camera for what it can do, not what you hope it someday might be able to do.


----------



## BiN4RY (Dec 4, 2014)

It's possible, but Canon won't do it for strategic sales reasons.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Yes, it could happen..... but it is very unlikely. Buy a camera for what it can do, not what you hope it someday might be able to do.


I fully agree that one should buy a camera for what it will do for you today. That is why I said the criticism for lack of 4K video is justified given the market situation. I might be mistaken but I don't think video functions have ever been added with firmware updates. 

Anyway, I am interested in knowing if there is an actual hardware limitation preventing 4K on the 7D-II or is it something that perhaps the ML team might be able to overcome. Is 4K video with DPAF a completely unrealistic prospect given the technology at hand? ???


----------



## Tugela (Dec 4, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> The 7D-II video capabilities are getting bashed at the moment and rightly so when one considers what is available in other recent camera releases. I have to wonder though, surely the technology in the camera is capable of so much more. Considering that the 1D-C can shoot 4K with dual-DiG!C-5 would it not be reasonable to assume that the 7D Mark-II would be able to shoot 4K with dual-DiG!C-6?
> 
> Anyway, my speculation is that 4K video in the 7D-II could be unlocked in a firmware upgrade scheduled for after the release of more 4K-capable high end bodies? Perhaps Canon is still ironing out 4K video codec issues or perhaps it's that they simply are trying to maintain tiered product differentiation (aka crippling). Either way, my gut tells me that we will see a significant video functionality improvements with future firmware upgrades.



Probably not. Cameras such as the 1D C use firmware for video, but likely have dedicated hardware to assist in that. Most Canon cameras use the hardware encoder built into the processor for video however (this is the cheap option), and in that sort of situation you are locked into whatever the hardware encoder is capable of. My guess is that they are using the hardware encoder in the DIGIC 6 processors for video in the 7D2 based on the specs, so I don't think that a firmware upgrade would help for that camera.

If you want improved video you will probably have to wait for new hardware in the form of a 7D3 (which IMO will come in about a year or so).


----------



## Khnnielsen (Dec 4, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it could happen..... but it is very unlikely. Buy a camera for what it can do, not what you hope it someday might be able to do.
> ...



If you look at, what the guys from Magic Lantern have done with Canon firmware, then it's reasonable to say that Canon is holding back basic video features(peaking, zebras etc).

As for 4k it gets a lot more tricky. The main problem is the writespeed and the encoding. I think that I saw somewhere that the 7d MkII can archive speeds around 100mbs, which is a not very much, when you are talking 4k.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 4, 2014)

Khnnielsen said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


I think the day Canon announces 4K video in the DSLR lineup is the day they will also announce that the new camera is using cFast cards to store it on...It's one thing to be able to process a 4K stream, but if you can't put it anywhere, what's the use of it?

That said, the latest GoPro has 4K at 30fps... but it is heavily compressed.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 4, 2014)

UHS SD (U3) is intended for compressed 4K with minimum write speed of 30MB/s so I don't think write-speed would be a limitation. UDMA 7 CF is also capable of up to 167MB/s which is more than sufficient for compressed 4K.


----------



## InterMurph (Dec 5, 2014)

I shot some video yesterday at a friend's photo shoot.

I put my 7D Mark II on a tripod and pointed it at the subjects, with the continuous auto-focus enabled. It started the day at ISO 800, f/4.0, 1/50th.

I hand-held my brand new Sony A7s. Towards the end of the day, it was at ISO 3200, f/3.5, 1/50th.

The video from the Sony is gorgeous and detailed, even at ISO 3200. Beautiful colors, and incredible detail.

The video from the 7D Mark II is terrible, even at ISO 800. It looks soft, washed out, and altogether bad.

We know from the Magic Lantern experience that these Canon DSLRs can capture outstanding video, but that the image processors ruin it. So I would assume that the 7D Mark II is capable of wonderful things.

But I'm pretty much done with Canon for video. I have officially switched to Sony.


----------



## asmundma (Dec 12, 2014)

InterMurph said:


> I shot some video yesterday at a friend's photo shoot.
> 
> I put my 7D Mark II on a tripod and pointed it at the subjects, with the continuous auto-focus enabled. It started the day at ISO 800, f/4.0, 1/50th.
> 
> ...


----------

